# Daten über GSM verschicken



## TobiM (6. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich will eine Verbindung zum HEPS-Dienst von SAPOS aufbauen. Der HEPS-Dienst bietet Echtzeitkorrekturdaten für GPSmessungen (macht die Positionsbestimmung genauer). Da das System im mobilen Einsatz ist soll die Verbindung über ein GSM-Modem hergestellt werden. Zur Nutzung des Dienstes wird die Verbindung durch Anwählen (einfach nur eine Telefonnummer) hergestellt. Der Dienst wartet nun auf die Übermittlung von einem Näherungssignal (Position) das im Textformat vorliegt. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es einfach nur Text zu übermitteln (ohne eine IP-Adresse zu haben)? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Tobi

www.sapos.de
alles was zum Verbindungsaufbau zu finden ist...


----------



## Campino (6. Feb 2006)

Du musst einen Stream zu denen aufmachen...dazu kannst du alles verwenden..URL...IP...oder was dir sonst so einfällt...du brauchst nur ne API die das mit macht...


----------



## TobiM (6. Feb 2006)

Ja und welche API kann ohne Angabe von IP oder URL Daten senden? Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Campino (6. Feb 2006)

TobiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja und welche API kann ohne Angabe von IP oder URL Daten senden? Irgendeine Idee?


Bietet der Hersteller keine API dafür an? Was für Schgnittstellen hat den das Modem?


----------



## robertpic71 (6. Feb 2006)

Das hat jetzt nur bedingt mit Netzwerk zu tun.

Das GSM-Modem kann man im Normalfall über die serielle Schnittstelle angesprochen. Auch PC-Card-Lösungen für Laptops bieten zumindest virtuelle COM's an. 

Um in Java Zugriff auf die Com-Schnittstellen zu haben benötigt man das *javax.comm Package* von Sun. Achtung! Für Windows endet Sun's Versionen bei Version 2.0....(gibt es aber trotzdem irgendwo zum Download)

Dann machst du die Verbindung zur COM-Schnittstelle auf.

- Setzt eventuelle Init-Befehle (für das Modem) ab.
- setzt den Wählbefehl ab, z.B. ATDI 012344566       <--- ATDI + Nummer

Dann wird es spannend, wenn es keine weiteren Angaben zum Protokoll (X-Modem, Z-Modem ....) gibt, kannst du wahrscheinlich deinen Dateiinhalt nachsenden.

Am besten du probiert die Befehle mit dem WindowsTerminal (oder Ähnlichem) aus. Dort kannst du dann ausprobieren, ob es reicht die Datei einzufügen (ohne Protokoll) oder ob es doch ein Protokoll (ZModem usw.) sein muss.

- ich weiß nicht ob du eine Anwort bekommst?, auflegen mit dem Befehl "ATH"

Wenn du im Forum nach javax.comm suchst, wirst du einige Beispiele zum Ansprechen der COM-Schnittstelle finden, hier z.B.: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=158275#158275


----------

